# Super easy way to debone dove breast meat



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

Well I was shown this from a friend a few years ago and want to share a video I made this weekend with 2cool nation. You may have seen this done before but it changed my life and hours worth of getting the meat off of the bones.

The video quality may not be the best so I apologize.

After you breast a dove like normal, you snip about .25 of an inch off each point of the breast meat. Then you slide your fingers under the meat over the bone and pull back. It takes an extra 15 seconds per bird to do. You get a perfectly butterflied dove breast ready for jalapeÃ±o cheese and bacon. You just pop them into your mouth without biting around the bones.

Keep in mind the dove seem to disappear a lot quicker once prepared this way lol.






Happy hunting!


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

group I shot w/on labor day don't need it any easier to shovel doves down...
the keel-bone slows 'em enuff so all can get their share 
nice vid, tho... thanx... will try that when I do a more civilized later season cook.


----------



## sotexhookset (Jun 4, 2011)

Lol! Your buddy looks like the guitarist from Limp Bisquit.


----------



## Operationduckhunt (Aug 23, 2011)

sotexhookset said:


> Lol! Your buddy looks like the guitarist from Limp Bisquit.


I never noticed that until I looked it up. Lol


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

You dont even have to cut the tips off. Just a finger each breast side (separate) and they come off. Two separate breast not one as shown in the video.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

One thing I never understood is why people pluck them.


----------



## kweber (Sep 20, 2005)

I pluck them often...
use the whole bird + heat and cleaned gizzard in a stew w/dumplins.


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

kweber said:


> I pluck them often...
> use the whole bird + heat and cleaned gizzard in a stew w/dumplins.


My buddy cooks them picked in butter in a skillet then smothers them. Serves it with Texas toast and rice. Ummmmm um good.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

I pick just the breast sometimes. Not sure why, I just like'em with the skin on. If you chill'em after you clean them, the two breast sides slide out easier....


----------



## TatterTot (Jan 6, 2006)

Bull Minnow said:


> My buddy cooks them picked in butter in a skillet then smothers them. Serves it with Texas toast and rice. Ummmmm um good.


You clean your birds yet? Probably whole still in your freezer.


----------



## lilnu1998 (Nov 16, 2012)

remember guys that the rule per GW is to have wing attached for identification in field. When you home or back at camp ok to clean and pack.


----------



## nate56 (Dec 11, 2010)

RubenZamora said:


> One thing I never understood is why people pluck them.


I guess it a Cajun thing...most guys I be hunted with from L.a. do it..says it prepares better for gumbo and such...I dunno..


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

lilnu1998 said:


> remember guys that the rule per GW is to have wing attached for identification in field. When you home or back at camp ok to clean and pack.


Thanks. I wish we had more guys like you to point out these issues. Will make this board so much better.....

Sent from my MB886 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ROBOWADER (May 22, 2004)

*I would like for someone to show me where it states this.*

I looked on TPWD website and did not find anything. I always thought you had to do this to prove if it is a white wing or mourning dove. However, now you can have up to 15 whitewing in your daily limit.


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

You have to leave wing on up until your HOME or about to cook.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

RubenZamora said:


> You have to leave wing on up until your HOME or about to cook.


Apparently that's correct. I just called a federal game warden I know and he confirmed it. I coulda sworn they did away with that rule awhile back.......

Exception is if you take it to a processing plant.....


----------



## Bull Minnow (May 28, 2004)

TatterTot said:


> You clean your birds yet? Probably whole still in your freezer.


 Cleaned 76 birds last night sucka!


----------



## troutslayer (Feb 7, 2006)

*Species Identification:* Except for migratory game birds processed at a cold storage or processing facility, or doves, one fully-feathered wing or the head must remain attached to migratory game birds while the birds are being transported between the place where taken and the permanent residence of the possessor. Note: Migratory game birds may be dressed for *immediate cooking* at a place other than a permanent residence (e.g., hunting camp). This does not include placing dressed birds in a cooler/refrigerator for later consumption while at a place other than a permanent residence. Hunters are encouraged to leave plumage on all doves other than mourning dove, white-winged dove and white-tipped dove (e.g., exotic collared-dove) for species identification.

http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...migratory-game-bird-regulations/general-rules

Sounds like you can clean em......


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

RubenZamora said:


> You have to leave wing on up until your HOME or about to cook.


no you don't


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

troutslayer said:


> *Species Identification:* Except for migratory game birds processed at a cold storage or processing facility, or doves, one fully-feathered wing or the head must remain attached to migratory game birds while the birds are being transported between the place where taken and the permanent residence of the possessor. Note: Migratory game birds may be dressed for *immediate cooking* at a place other than a permanent residence (e.g., hunting camp). This does not include placing dressed birds in a cooler/refrigerator for later consumption while at a place other than a permanent residence. *Hunters are encouraged to leave plumage on all doves other than mourning dove, white-winged dove and white-tipped dove (e.g., exotic collared-dove) for species identification*.
> 
> http://www.tpwd.state.tx.us/regulat...migratory-game-bird-regulations/general-rules
> 
> Sounds like you can clean em......


that just doesnt make sense. white wing is a migratory game bird. wonder if its a typo in the rule book? I always leave one wing until I get home and rather than test it out I think I'll continue.


----------



## RockportAggie (Aug 23, 2013)

You only need to leave a wing if it's a, collared/ring neck/Eurasian during regular season. During special white wing season I usually leave a wing on everything just so I don't have any problems.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05 (May 27, 2012)

I will pluck the breast and front of all the birds then use a knife and cut the meat around the wing bones and cut the wing bones to separate the breast and then pull both flaps of meat with the skin attached. 


I feel it wraps easier with the skin attached. And who doesn't like chicken skin


----------

